# brute and gf bike getting new look??



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

not looking so great right now i sent our racks off to get them black since mine are red and hers was shiney paint black with that foreman ugly silver brushguard thing. we are getting them in a flatter wrinkle finish black so mine will be blacked out on the outside and red underneath and hers will finally match get pics as soon as we get em back but as for now heres the damage


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

and before you guys say anything yes we ordered a new piece for her snorkel the hole isnt lined up for her snorkel we didnt cut the hole in it. this time im cutting it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yer bike looks like PO'd animal!
her bike looks kinda sad


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

haha. my shroud is all ****ed up from where i got too saw happy too.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok i couldnt stand lookin at that pic so i went out and gave it a bath see


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yer makin me wanna take my stickers off =/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have black ones, I would have just traded w/ ya!!! the red should have matched my plastics! haha... oh well


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

polaris no the red is a flame red your brute s a lil darker


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh..... oh well....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

heres the outcome 
before notice her bumper is all silver there









after


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

looks better without the red racks! any plans on gettin the a-arm pieces done?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i i like the little things diff cuz if it was all black undereath it would be blahhh plain and i hate that so want a lil something ya now what i mean and i still have the red speaker grilles and painted the inside of the snorks today see


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice job.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking good mang!


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Lookin' good, I like the black with small touches of red also.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

i agree - looks better black!! Good lookin bikes you got!


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

I love a blacked out bike, but how to you battle the scratches?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

liken the blacked out look. i painted my racks black today. but i used under coating.


----------

